# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Useful Commands for ProbablyEngine

## ImogenOC

A list of useful commands to take control of your Engine.

*Commands*

*/pe* - Full Help List (Aliases use additonal, e.g. /pe ?
*Aliases*
help?wat

*/pe v* - Displays current version
*Aliases*
verversion

*/pe ui* - Shows/Hides the user interface, will function regardless of current state.
*Aliases*
toggleui

*/pe toggle* - Toggles on or off. Uses current inverse.

*/pe enable* - Turns the addon on.

*/pe disable* - Turns the addon off.

*/pe cd* - Enables master toggle 'Cooldowns'
*Aliases*
cooldowncooldowns

*/pe kick* - Enables use of interrupts.
*Aliases*
silenceinterruptinterrupts

*/pe aoe* - Enables AoE rotation
*Aliases*
multitarget

*/pe al* - Enables the Action Log.
*Aliases*
logactionlog

*/pe lag* - Changes the spacing between actions.
*Aliases*
cycletime

*/pe turbo* - Enables usage of spell clipping, such as interrupting Mind Flay or a current cast if it's parameters become void.
*Aliases*
godmode


Commands can be requested as needed, and may or may not be implemented.

----------


## Filint

Thanks, this is really useful.

And 

```
/pe turbo
```

 looks insane, testing will be done later :P

----------


## hiko1

*problem solved

----------


## funkyou

how '/pe lag' works?

----------


## ImogenOC

> how '/pe lag' works?


pe lag is an outdated function, iirc

----------


## Mackdaddy2887

Should add a note that you can make a macro for any custom toggles:

/click PE_buttons_xxxxx

Where xxxxx is the name of the toggle function in the routine, ie the "toggle.xxxxx"

This is also off the top of my head, type /fstack in game to verify.

----------

